# معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

من موريتانيا غربا حيث يحتفل الناس بالطلاق كما يحتفلون بالزواج، الى الكويت شرقا حيث يزداد الاقبال على خدمات الخاطبة، مرورا بالعراق حيث تطارد المخاوف الامنية حفلات الزواج، تشغل القضايا والمشكلات المرتبطة بالزواج مساحة واسعة من اهتمامات المجتمعات العربية. 
وقد اعد القسم العربي في البي بي سي سلسلة من التقارير التي تتناول الزواج في العالم العربي، ومجموعة من ابرز القضايا المرتبطة به. 
وانا هنا اجمعها اليكم بصورة مبسطة اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم 


*فهرست معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*
1- في موريتانيا يحتفلون بالطلاق كما يحتفلون بالزواج 
2- مهنة الخاطبة تلقى رواجا متزايد في الكويت 
3- الزواج العرفي ظاهرة قديمة-حديثة في مصر 
4- في مصر ارتباط لم ينقطع بين الرومانسية والكورنيش 
5- طقوس الزواج تختلف بين الريف والمدينة في مصر 
6- زواج الفلسطينيين تحت رحمة القانون الأسرائيلي
7- الملايين يريدون الزواج لكنهم لا يستطيعون 
8- الاردن : حفلات الزواج الجماعي هي الحل 
9- الزواج على الطريقة الاسلامية في المغرب
10- الزواج في تونس : ورود و "رومانطقية "
11- فرق الزواج الأسلامية 
12- السعودية تمنع ارغام النساء على الزواج 
13- حفل زواج جماعي في دمشق 

وأخيراً

14- رحلات الحب والزواج للشباب العربي في بريطانيا 






اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم 
هذه التقارير كلها من موقع الــ BBC  العربية 
ومنقولة كما وضعت على الموقع دون تحريف 

أذكروني بصلواتكم ​


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*في موريتانيا يحتفلون بالطلاق كما يحتفلون بالزواج*







تسود في موريتانيا تقاليد خاصة للزواج والطلاق، فالموريتانيون عادة لا يسجلون عقود الزواج، إلا أن الزواج الموريتاني لا يعتبر، من وجهة نظر الموريتانيين، عرفيا بسبب اشهاره في المجتمع. ويحتفل الموريتانيون بالطلاق كما يحتفلون بالزواج، ويعتبرون الاحتفال بالطلاق توثيقا له. 
والسبب في عدم تسجيل اغلب الزيجات في موريتانيا هو أن المجتمع كان في معظمه إلي حد قريب يتنقل في البادية الواسعة. 
غير ان توثيق الزواج يتم بطرق خاصة يلخصها أحمد ولد امبيريك، وهو استاذ جامعي، فيقول: "يتم الإعلان عن الزواج بشكل واسع في الحي وفي المدينة. إذا كان الزواج في المدينة فينتشر الخبر ويحضر القريب والبعيد، كما يحضر وفد كبير من أهل الحل والعقد. ويتم هذا الزواج بحضور الولي والشهود وجمع غفير من أهل العروس والعريس، والعامة من أهل القرية أو الحي، وتطلق الزغاريد والذخيرة الحية وتقرع الطبول حتي يشهد الجميع علي قوة هذا العقد". 
ويقول البعض ان هذا زواج عرفي، إلا أن هذا المصطلح غير معروف في موريتانيا إلا من خلال المسلسلات المصرية. 
ويؤكد امبريك انه ليس زواجا عرفيا، بل هو مؤسس علي قوة الشهود وعلي قوة حضور الناس وعلي قوة الاعلان التي تعطيه تدوينا في ذاكرة المجتمع، وفي ذاكرة أهل الحل والعقد وفي ذاكرة الشهود ولا مجال لإنكاره بعد ذلك". 
ويعرف الموريتانيون نوعا آخر من الزواج ينظر إليه كما ينظر في المشرق إلي الزواج العرفي، اذا كان لا بد من مقارنة بين الزواج العرفي والزواج في موريتانيا، فهناك ما يسمى زواج السرية، وهو تام الاركان والشروط لكن ينقصه الاعلان والدعاية. 
الاحتفال بالطلاق 
والسؤال الذي من المنطقي ان يتطرق الى الذهن هو كيف إذن يكفل الزواج غير المسجل حقوق المرأة والأطفال؟ 
في ذلك يعتمد الموريتانيون على الإحتفال بالطلاق كما يحتفلون بالزواج. الطلاق ترافقه الزغردة أيضا، فالمرأة حينما تطلق تنادي من يزغرد علي رؤوس الاشهاد ويعلن طلاقها للملأ حتي لا يستطيع الزوج أن ينكر هذا الطلاق. ويبادر أقرباؤها إلي نحر الذبائح، ويأخذون جملا أو ثورا ضخما يذبحونه ويطعمون الناس احتفالا بهذا بالطلاق. 
وخلال الاعوام الاخيرة صادق البرلمان الموريتاني علي مدونة للأحوال الشخصية تفرض تسجيل الزواج. وتعمل الحكومة من خلال وزارة شؤون المرأة علي تطبيق نصوص هذه المدونة. وتستقبل الوزارة شكاوي الأزواج والزوجات، وتعقد بين الطرفين صلحا أو ترفع الملفات إلي القضاء. 
وتقول السيدة بنت أحمد رئيس مصلحة النزاعات الاسرية في الوزارة: "نستقبل المرأة والرجل ليستفيدوا من جميع الخدمات التي تقدمها الوزارة في مجال حل ومعالجة النزاعات الأسرية، نرافقهم إلي زوجاتهم ونصلح الأسرة داخل بيت الزوجية ونشرف علي تعهد الزوجة بهذا الصلح". 
كما يستفيد المواطنون في موريتانيا من الخدمات الصحية، مثل خدمات الفحوص الطبية المجانية، ومن خدمات الدعم والمؤازرة القضائية سواء في المحاكم أو لدي المحامين المتطوعين. 
حقوق المرأة 
وتتهم النساء في وزارة شؤون المرأة بأنهن أميل إلي المرأة علي اعتبار أنهن تعملن أكثر علي انتزاع حقوق المرأة استنادا إلي المدونة الجديدة. 
لكن السيدة بنت أحمد تدافع عن موقفهن فتقول "لسنا منحازين لأي طرف ويستوي أمامنا الرجل والمرأة. هناك البعض الذي لا يدرك أن النفقة حق عليه وأن الحضانة للمرأة. نقول له هذا حقها عليك وهذا حق أبنائك". 
وجدير بالاشارة الى ان معظم الذين يتقدمون إلي وزارة شؤون المرأة أو إلي القضاء من الطبقات الفقيرة. ولا تلجأ بنات الاسر الكبيرة إلي العدالة لانتزاع حقوقهن أو حقوق أطفالهن، اذ تتركن المسألة لمروءة الرجل طبقا لقيم المجتمع في عصر تتراجع فيه القيم


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*مهنة الخاطبة تلقى رواجا متزايدا في الكويت*







 حفلة الزفاف: الهدف النهائي لجهود الخاطبة


نشط دور الخاطبات في الكويت مع تسارع وتيرة الحياة وتفاقم مشكلات عدم القدرة على الزواج. الا ان ذلك لم يمنع من تزايد الشكوك في اساليب ودور بعض الخاطبات خاصة مع تنامي ما يسمى بزواج المسيار أو المتعة او العرفي أو الزواج الصيفي، وهو آخر تقليعات الزواج. 
وفي بحث عبر المواقع الالكترونية المتخصصة في الزواج وبعض المجلات وعقب سلسلة من الاتصالات اتضح ان للخاطبات في الكويت اساليب متنوعة لتحقيق هدف واحد، وهو ابرام اكبر قدر ممكن من الزيجات للحصول على المزيد من المال. اذ يبدأ أجر الخاطبة في الزيجة الواحدة من 2000 دولار، ويرتفع الى مبالغ وهدايا وأجور باهظة اذا كان الزواج يربط كبار الاثرياء أو النخبة. 
"فتاة جميلة ذات حسب ونسب ومال وفير"، "شاب مخلص للحياة الزوجية وفى حالة مالية ميسورة"، "شابة متعلمة ومن عائلة معروفة وعلى قدر من الجمال"، هذه بعض العبارات التى يدونها المتقدمون من الرجال أو النساء لدى الخاطبات سواء عبر المواقع الالكترونية او في بعض الصفحات المتخصصة في بعض المجلات او في سجلات سرية لدى بعض الخاطبات. 
شكوك





 جمال خاص لحفلات الزواج في الكويت


تتفاوت آراء المجتمع الكويتي ازاء دور الخاطبة، وهذا ما لمسناه من خلال لقاء بعض الشباب الذين لايزالون في مقتبل العمر. يرى مهند دشتي، وهو شاب في مطلع الثلاثينات، ان الكويتيين لا يلجأون الى الخاطبة الا في حال كان الخاطب من عائلة غير معروفة، معربا عن عدم اقتناعه بدور الخاطبات ويقول "أنا لا أقبل ان اضع صورتي ومعلوماتي الخاصة لدى خاطبة لا أعرفها ولا أتصور كيف يمكن لأي فتاة تخشى على سمعتها ان تضع كافة بياناتها وصورها الشخصية عند الخاطبات". 
أما زيد العازمي (27 عاما) فلا يصدق ما تقدمه الخاطبة من بيانات حيث يقول "ان الخاطبات يتميزن بالقدرة العجيبة على الاقناع وتقديم صورة أفضل من واقع أي امرأة تعرض نفسها للزواج. ويؤكد انه يتضح عقب الزواج عدم صحة الكثير من البيانات. 
بيد ان نايف العنزي (30 عاما) يرى ان الخاطبات يوفرن خيارات متعددة ويسهلن عملية اختيار شريك او شريكة الحياة، والاختيار عن طريق الخاطبة أفضل لأنها تعرف الزوجة المناسبة. 
ويرى شاب آخر رفض الكشف عن اسمه انه لم يلجأ الى خاطبات في زواجه، الا انه يرى ان الخاطبات يمكن ان يساعدن في توفير مواصفات معينة لشريك او شريكة الحياة لا تستطيع العائلة ان توفرها. 
اشكال متعددة من الزيجات 
وأجمع عدد من الخاطبات اللائي اتصلنا أو التقينا بهن على ان الكويتيين تزايد اقبالهم على الخاطبات في الفترة الاخيرة بسبب تسارع وتيرة الحياة وانتقال المجتمع من الحياة الاجتماعية البسيطة والتواصل بين افراد المجتمع الى الحياة المدنية المعقدة مع ضعف الروابط الاجتماعية. 
الخاطبة أم ورد تقول ان اقبالا شديدا على الخاطبات بدأ فى الاونة الاخيرة لأن الكثير من الناس يعيشون الحياة بايقاعها السريع، ولايعرفون بعضهم البعض كما هو فى السابق. 
وتكشف أم ورد ان اكثر المتقدمين للزواج هم من المتزوجين الذين يبحثون عن زوجة ثانية أو ثالثة وربما رابعة ومعظمهم "ممن يرغبون بما يعرف بالزواج العرفي او المسيار أو المتعة." 
فيما ظهر زواج جديد يعرف بـ "زواج الصيف"، وهو كما يقول ابو جراح وهو احد المداومين على هذا النوع من الزواج يعقد لفترة الصيف فقط أي لفترة السفر والترحال ويتفق الرجل والمرأة مبدئيا على الزواج المؤقت من اجل السفر ويبيت النية لتطليقها بعد انتهاء الفترة لكن ابوجراح يؤكد عدم تحديد مدة هذا الزواج لكي لايبطل شرعا. 
أما الخاطبة أم ابراهيم التي تعمل في هذا المجال منذ اكثر من 20 عاما فتقول ان اكثر الخاطبين يقبلون على الموظفة ثم يسألون عن المزايا الاخرى مثل الجمال والاخلاق والاصل، لكن على رأس قائمة الشروط ان تكون موظفة. 
خاطبات للصفوة 
وهناك انواع للخاطبات في الكويت، فمنهن متخصصات في الخطبة للصفوة وعلية القوم من الشيوخ والتجار والوجهاء. 
وهناك متخصصات في زواج من لا يحملون جنسية، والذين يطلق عليهم لقب "البدون"، الذين يمنع القانون الكويتي توثيق الزواج منهم او بينهم، الا ان خاطبات ومكاتب زواج متخصصة احتوت ذلك بأساليب متعددة مثل عقد الزواج فى الخارج، وغالبا يتم ذلك في البحرين، او استخدام بعض الاساليب الملتوية لتوثيق عقد الزواج في الكويت. 
وبالرغم من كل ذلك فان الكويتيين الذين لايتجاوز عددهم مليون نسمة تعقد النسبة الاكبر منهم الزواج عن طريق الاهل والاقرباء والمعارف، الا ان ذلك لا يلغي دور الخاطبات اللاتي صار بعضهن مشهورات، ويتسنمن المنابر الاعلامية ليتحدثن عن أهمية دور الخاطبة في الوصول الى زواج ناجح.


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*الزواج العرفي: "ظاهرة" قديمة-حديثة*

شهد المجتمع المصري في الآونة الأخيرة بروز ما يعرف بظاهرة الزواج العرفي. 
الزواج العرفي اكتسب تسميته لأنه كان عرفاً اعتاد عليه أفراد المجتمع الإسلامي منذ عهد الرسول وما بعد ذلك من مراحل متعاقبة. 





لم يكن المسلمون في يوم من الأيام يهتمون بتوثيق الزواج، ولم يعن ذلك لهم أي حرج فاطمئنوا إليه. ولكن مع تزايد أفراد المجتمع الإسلامي ظهرت الحاجة إلى توثيق عقود الزواج لحفظ الأنساب وحماية حقوق الأفراد. 
والزواج العرفي ليس بجديد على المجتمع المصري الحديث حيث كانت تلجأ إليه أرامل الضباط أو المطلقات للاحتفاظ بمعاشهن أو حضانة الأبناء وهما عادة من الحقوق التي تفقدها الأرملة أو المطلقة بزواجها مرة أخرى. لكن الجديد هو تفشي هذه الظاهرة بين الشباب وخاصة طلبة الجامعة. 
وعلى الرغم من عدم وجود إحصائيات رسمية عن حالات الزواج العرفي في مصر لأنها عادة ما تتم سراً، إلا أن وزارة العدل المصرية ذكرت مؤخراً أن هناك ما يقرب من ثلاثة عشر ألف قضية إثبات بنوة تنظر فيها المحاكم المصرية- أكثر من سبعين بالمئة منها نتيجة للزواج العرفي. 
"الزواج السري" 
كما تشير إحصائيات غير رسمية أيضاً إلى أن نسبة الزواج السري بين طالبات الجامعة تشكل 6% من مجموع الطالبات المصريات. 
إلا أن الدكتور صفوت حجازي عضو المجمع العلمي لبحوث القرآن والسنة يرى أن عدد تلك الحالات في المجتمع لا يرقي لمستوى الظاهرة وألقى بالائمة على وسائل الإعلام التي يقول إنها "تسلط الضوء على هذه القضايا الشاذة حتى يضفي عليها هالة من الانتشار. نسبة عدد هذه الحالات مقابل عدد السكان هي نسبة لا تذكر." 






*لا أتوقع أن تكون الفتيات جميعهن في شجاعة هند. لكن أتمنى أن تشجع قضية هند الكثيرات*






عطيات الأبنودي - مخرجة سينمائية


ومن القضايا المتعلقة بالزواج العرفي والتي ظهرت على الساحة مؤخراً وتناولتها كافة وسائل الإعلام هي قضية هند الحناوي التي تقدمت للمحاكم المصرية تطلب نسب طفلتها إلى الفنان الشاب أحمد الفيشاوي الذي تزوجته عرفياً. وقد قررت المحكمة إحالة الأب والطفلة إلى الطب الشرعي لإجراء تحليل للحامض النووي للتأكد من النسب. 
ولكن هل تسليط الضوء على قضية هند الحناوي قد يشجع فتيات أخريات في ظروف مشابهة على التقدم للقضاء للحصول على حقوقهن؟ تجيب على السؤال المخرجة السينمائية عطيات الأبنودي المقربة من أسرة الحناوي فتقول إنها تريد من كل فتاة أقدمت على الزواج عرفياً أن تتحمل مسئولية أفعالها ولا تلجأ لوسائل أخرى مثل الإجهاض في حالة الحمل أو إجراء جراحة لإعادة عذريتها والتستر على زواجها عرفياً. 
وقالت: "لا أتوقع أن تكون الفتيات جميعهن في مثل شجاعة هند. لكنني أتمنى أن تشجع قضية هند الكثيرات". 
الدكتور صفوت حجازي- من جانبه- يلقي اللوم في أي قضية زواج عرفي بين شباب الجامعة على الأسرة التي فشلت في تربية أبنائها وبناتها طبقاً للمبادئ والأخلاقيات الإسلامية. وأرجع الأسباب أيضاً إلى الفهم الخاطئ للحرية وتشجيع الاختلاط غير المحسوب بين الفتيات والشباب. 
حل لاحتواء الأزمة؟ 
إلا أن كثيرين يرون أن للقضية أسباباً أخرى وأبعاداً أكثر تعقيدا. 
فعندما تجولت بميكروفون بي بي سي في شوارع القاهرة الكبرى والجيزة وضواحيهما لاحظت تبايناً شديداً في الآراء حول مدى شرعية الزواج العرفي ومدى تقبل المجتمع لهذه الظاهرة بشكلها الحالي. 
الملفت للنظر أنني عندما توجهت لحرم جامعة عين شمس والتقيت ببعض الطلبة والطالبات، أكد لي معظمهم أن الزواج السري منتشر في الجامعات وأنهم يعرفون حكايات عن بعض من أقدموا على هذا النوع من الزواج. 






*الجميع يؤكد معرفته بحالات وينكر تورطه فيها. وكأن المتزوجين سرياً من الطلبة والطالبات هم أشباح لا وجود لهم*









لكن الغريب هو أنني لم أجد بين هؤلاء من تخبرني أو يخبرني بأنه طرف في تجربة من هذا النوع. الجميع يؤكد معرفته بحالات وينكر تورطه فيها. وكأن المتزوجين سرياً من الطلبة والطالبات هم أشباح لا وجود لهم. 
أما عن أسباب انتشار الظاهرة بين الشباب فقد تنوعت وتعددت، وإن كان جميع من قابلت قد اتفقوا على أن العامل الاقتصادي هو السبب الأول وراء العديد من المشكلات التي تواجه الشباب. 
وتقول الكاتبة الصحفية إقبال بركة إن الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة عادة ما تحول دون نجاح الشباب في تحقيق أحلامهم بالزواج في سن مبكرة. وهي تعتقد أن السبب "اقتصادي بحت". 
تقول الكاتبة إن هؤلاء الشباب ليست لديهم القدرة المادية على شراء مسكن للزوجية أو الإنفاق على الزوجة، وبالتالي يلجأ الشباب لهذا النوع من الزواج الذي لا يلتزم فيه بمسئوليات كبيرة. 
ويري محمد وهو طالب بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس أن شباب الجامعة يلجأون للزواج العرفي لإشباع رغبتهم الجنسية في تقليد ومحاكاة لنمط الحياة الغربية كما تظهرها الأفلام السينمائية والمسلسلات الأجنبية. 
لكن المخرجة السينمائية عطيات الأبنودي تنفي أن تكون هذه الأفلام والمسلسلات صاحبة التأثير الأكبر. 






*الاحتياج الإنساني موجود بالأساس، لكن هذه الأفلام التي تعكس الحياة الغربية لفتت أنظار الشباب إلى أنهم إذا مارسوا تلك الحقوق الطبيعية لن تنقلب الدنيا رأساً على عقب*






عطيات الأبنودي


وتقول "هذا ليس صحيحاً.. فالاحتياج الإنساني موجود بالأساس، لكن هذه الأفلام التي تعكس الحياة الغربية لفتت أنظار الشباب إلى أنهم إذا مارسوا تلك الحقوق الطبيعية لن تنقلب الدنيا رأساً على عقب. ولكن لأن ضمائر الشباب لا ترضي بإقامة علاقات غير مشروعة فقد لجأوا للزواج العرفي". 
فهل يعني ذلك أن منح الشباب المزيد من الحرية الجنسية ربما يكون حلاً لاحتواء الظاهرة؟ توجهت بسؤالي لسالي فتاة في منتصف العشرينات خريجة الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة فبادرتني قائلة إن ممارسة الجنس قبل الزواج هي مسألة حرية شخصية. 
وقالت إن الكبت يولد الانفجار وأن المجتمعات المغلقة لا تعرف كيف تتعامل مع مشكلات من هذا النوع لأن القضية ليست مطروحة أصلاً. ففي الغرب، الناس هناك تحاول إيجاد حلول لمشكلات من هذا النوع لأن القضية تكون مطروحة. 
لكن صديقتها التي شاركتنا الحوار، عارضت هذا الرأي وحذرت الشباب من اللجوء لهذه العلاقات لأن ذلك من شأنه أن يؤثر على المجتمع إذ سيخلق عناصر غير شرعية لا تعرف لها هوية. 
وهل الإغراق في محاكاة نمط الحياة الغربي يعني أن الوازع الديني آخذ في التلاشي في مواجهة مؤثرات حضارية وافدة؟ 
الكاتبة الصحفية إقبال بركة ترد بالقول إن الوازع الديني كان أقوي في السابق وكان هناك نوع من الوقاية الاجتماعية تتمثل في زواج الشاب والفتاة في سن مبكرة فكان كل منهما يصبر حتى ينال ما يريد بالزواج وفق الصورة المقبولة اجتماعياً ودينيا. 
أما الدكتور الحناوي والد هند التي لجأت للقضاء لإثبات بنوة طفلتها من فنان شاب، فأكد على ضرورة أن تقدم تسهيلات للشباب في أمور الزواج وقال إن المجتمع فشل في حل مشكلات شبابه، فلا يجب إذن معاقبة 
الشباب إذا ما حاولوا حل مشكلاتهم بطريقتهم الخاصة.


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*الرومانسية على كورنيش النيل*



في العاصمة المصرية القاهرة، تنزهت على ضفاف النيل أو ما يعرف بكورنيش النيل. هذا الكورنيش الذي يعد من معالم القاهرة المزدحمة كان ولا يزال رمزاً للرومانسية ومقصداً للعشاق عبر سنوات وسنوات. إذ لم يخل فيلم كلاسيكي من مشاهد رومانسية جرت وقائعها على ضفاف النيل، مشاهد قدم البطل فيها للبطلة وروداً أو اصطحبها في نزهة نيلية في قارب. 
ومع مرور السنوات، تبدلت الأحوال وإن بقيت الصلة وثيقة بين الرومانسية وكورنيش النيل. لكن الجديد في القرن الحادي والعشرين هو أن الرومانسية اتخذت أشكالاً أخرى. فكل ما استطعت أن أرصده هو اصطفاف العشرات والعشرات من الشباب والفتيات على طول الكورنيش لا تفصل بين كل اثنين من الأحبة سوى أمتار قليلة. 
الملفت للنظر هو أن الشباب والشابات يتصرفون بحميمية شديدة غير عابئين بما يدور حولهم وكأنهم يعيشون في عالم خاص بهم في كوكب يبعد سنوات ضوئية عديدة عن كوكب الأرض 





وعلى الكورنيش صادفت أم وليد بائعة الزهور التي تعمل في المنطقة منذ أربعة عشر عاماً. ويبدو أنها كانت على خبرة ودراية بأحوال وظروف من يأتون من المحبين للنزهة. قالت لي أم وليد إنها شهدت بعض قصص الحب الحقيقية التي تنتهي بالزواج وغيرها من العلاقات الزائفة المؤقتة التي يخوضها الشباب والفتيات لتمضية بعض الوقت. 
سبب اصطفاف العاشقين على كورنيش النيل






*إمكانياتي المادية لا تسمح لي باصطحاب خطيبتي إلى أماكن أخرى باهظة*






جرجس - شاب مصري


عندما حاولت الاقتراب من بعض الشباب والفتيات لإجراء حوار معهم باءت معظم محاولاتي بالفشل، فالكثير منهم تردد والغالبية استشعروا خطراً ما بالحديث معي. لم أيأس وكررت المحاولة مع شاب كان يقف مع فتاتين، اتضح فيما بعد أنهما خطيبته وأختها. قال لي الشاب واسمه جرجس إن إمكانياته المادية لا تسمح له باصطحاب خطيبته إلى أماكن أخرى باهظة لذا فهو يفضل نزهة الكورنيش وقال: "النيل منظر حضاري وخاصة في ليل القاهرة...فمصر كما يقولون هي هبة النيل." 
وفي محاولاتي اللاحقة والمتكررة للحديث مع الشباب على الكورنيش كنت أتسلي بتبادل الحكايات مع رفيقتي في النزهة أم وليد. سألتها عن رواج بيع الزهور هذه الأيام وعما إذا كان تدهور الحالة الاقتصادية قد أثر سلباً على تجارتها فأجابت بأنه في السابق كانت أحوال الشباب أفضل إذ كانوا يعملون ويكسبون من الأموال ما يكفي لنزهة جميلة على الكورنيش وكانوا لا يبخلون بشراء الزهور لحبيباتهم. 
لكن الأحوال الآن - والحديث لأم وليد - ساءت، فبارت تجارة بيع الزهور على الكورنيش لأن عدداً كبيراً من الشباب لا يجدون عملاً في الوقت الحالي. واختتمت أم وليد بعبارة فاجأتني، فقد قالت لي وهي تكاد تصرخ في وجهي " سعر كيلو اللحم وصل إلى ثلاثين جنيهاً" مصدر المفاجأة بالنسبة لي هو أن هدفي كان الحديث عن الرومانسية فإذا بالأمر ينتهي بي بالحديث عن اللحم!" 
وبعد مرور بعض الوقت على تجوالي، تشجعت فتاة تقف إلى جوار شاب وحدثتني قائلة إنها تحب نزهة الكورنيش والتجول في الأسواق والمراكز التجارية الملحقة بالفنادق الفخمة التي تحيط بالمنطقة. ويبدو أنها كانت أشجع من الشاب الذي وقف لجوارها لأنه لم ينطق بكلمة حتى انصرفت. 






*أطالب بوجود رقابة من الدولة على هذه المنطقة لوضع حد لما يجري*






سيدة مصرية


إلى هذا الحد وكانت الأمور تسير على ما يرام، فالجميع راض وسعيد. لكن سيدة تسير بصحبة ابنتها استوقفتني وأصرت على الحديث معي. فما إن ناولتها الميكروفون حتى انطلقت تعبر عن استيائها مما أصبح عليه الوضع الحالي على كورنيش النيل. وقالت لي إنها خرجت للتنزه مع ابنتها على النيل الذي يعتبر متنفساً لسكان القاهرة ولكن ساءها منظر الفتيات والشباب والحميمية الشديدة التي يتعاملون بها. 
وطالبت السيدة بوجود رقابة من الدولة على تلك المنطقة لوضع حد لما يجري. وأنهت حديثها بأن سألتني إن كنت أوافق على ما يحدث. فابتسمت دون إجابة وأنهيت جولتي على كورنيش النيل.


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*طقوس الزواج في الريف المصري*

إذا كان المجتمع المصري قد شهد تغييرات اجتماعية واقتصادية أدت إلى بروز ظواهر كالعنوسة والزواج العرفي وعودة الخاطبة العصرية من جديد، فهل تقتصر هذه الظواهر على المجتمعات الحضرية فقط أم أنها امتدت لتشمل المجتمعات الريفية كذلك؟ 





سؤال شغل ذهني وحاولت أن أبحث له عن إجابة، فتوجهت إلى أقرب قرية صادفتني وهي قرية شبرامنت بمحافظة الجيزة، وهناك التقيت أول ما التقيت بالحاج نادي الذي لم يكد يعرف بغيتنا حتى أصر على اصطحابنا إلى داره. 
وفي دار الحاج نادي وجدنا الجميع في الانتظار: الزوجة والأولاد والإخوة وحتى أبناء العمومة، وبعد التعارف مع الحضور وتقديم واجب الضيافة، سألت الحاج نادي عما يحدث عادة إذا ما تقدم شاب لخطبة ابنته. فقال لي إن الدور الأساسي في عملية الزواج تلعبه المرأة. فنساء العائلة هن اللاتي يقمن بالسؤال والتحري عن أصل العريس وأخلاقه وسلوكه وإمكانياته المادية ثم يتم إحالة الأمر إلى الرجال لإتمام المراسم الرسمية. 
وكأن اجابته قد أعطت إشارة البدء بالحديث لنساء العائلة فقالت إحداهن إن الشاب هو الذي يختار الفتاة وليس العكس، فما على الفتاة سوى أن تعرب عن موافقتها أو رفضها إذا سألها أبوها عن رأيها. 
شباب القرى لا يتزوجون من فتيات المدن 
وعندما سألت إن كانت هذه العادات هي المتبعة كذلك إذا ما قرر أحد الشباب الزواج من فتاة من المدينة، ردت أم وليد شقيقة الحاج نادي بالقول إن شباب القرية لا يتزوجون من بنات الحضر وعللت ذلك بأن أخلاق فتيات المدينة وسلوكياتها لا تتفق مع العيش في القرية، ففتيات القرية اللاتي يدرسن بالمدارس والجامعات لا يعملن على الإطلاق أو يعملن كمدرسات داخل القرية، وهن مع ذلك يقمن بدورهن كربات منزل ويتحملن العمل الشاق في الدار أو الحقل وهو ما لا تقدر عليه فتيات المدينة. 
وأكدت لي نساء عائلة الحاج نادي إن الفتيات في القرية يتزوجن في سن مبكرة نسبياً فلا وجود للعنوسة بينهن لأن هناك نوعاً من التكافل الاجتماعي داخل القرية فالجميع يتعاون ويتساهل من أجل إتمام الزواج، وليس هناك مجال للمطالب المبالغ فيها فالقاعدة هي : كل على قدر سعته. 
هذا لا يعني أن الزواج في القرية غير مكلف لكن مهارة النساء تظهر جلياً في هذه المواقف فكل سيدة تبدأ بتجهيز بناتها وهن صغيرات استعداداً لهذه المناسبة. وترى أم نبيل أن عادات الزواج لم يطرأ عليها جديد سوى النزوع لشراء واقتناء الحديث من الأدوات والأجهزة المنزلية والأثاث مواكبة لتطورات العصر. 
طقوس الزواج في الريف 
أما طقوس الزواج فهي تبدأ قبل أسبوع من ليلة الزفاف حيث يتم تجهيز وفرش بيت الزوجية ودعوة أهل القرية لحضور ليلة الحنة وهي مناسبة تتلقى فيها أسرة العروس المجاملات من باقي عائلات القرية والتي عادة ما تكون في شكل نقود وسبق لأهل العروس مجاملة وفود المهنئين بها في أعراس سابقة. وبالنسبة لحفل الزفاف فالعادة هي أن يختار الأهل ساحة خالية داخل القرية تصلح لإقامة العرس على أن تتسع لجميع الحضور. 
وعلى الرغم من أن عدداً كبيراً من شباب وفتيات القرية يدرسون في الجامعات إلا أنه يبدو أن مفهوم الزواج العرفي لديهم مختلف تمام الاختلاف. حيث قالت النساء إنهن يعرفن الزواج العرفي من المسلسلات التليفزيونية فقط، وإن الزواج السري يندر وجوده في القرية إذ يقتصر على نفر قليل من الفقراء الذين يزوجون بناتهم لرجال من دول الخليج يكونون عادة من كبار السن. 
وتقول أم محمد (إحدى السيدات) إنها تفضل تزويج ابنتها من رجل فقير ما أهل القرية على أن تزوجها لرجل غني كبير في السن، فتعير بها." 
وسواء أنالت رياح التغيير والتطور من عادات القرية أم لم تنل، فيبدو أن أهل القرية راضون عن عيشتهم ولا يبغون عنها بديلاً.


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*زواج الفلسطينيين تحت رحمة القانون الإسرائيلي*

رامي رزق الله من سكان مدينة رام الله في الضفة الغربية. تعرف على إليانا خياط، وهي من سكان القدس, حيث كانا يعملان سويا. بعد قصة الحب التي استمرت سبعة أشهر تزوجا. رامي الذي يحمل هوية فلسطينية لا يستطيع الوصول إلى القدس للقاء إليانا التي تحمل هوية إسرائيلية لعدم منح السلطات الإسرائيلية لرامي هوية إسرائيلية، أو حتى تصريح دخول. 
من ناحية أخرى ستفقد إليانا هويتها الإسرائيلية، وبالتالي حق العيش في القدس إذا ما استمرت في العيش مع زوجها في مدينة رام الله لأن ذلك يتعارض مع القانون الإسرائيلي حيث عليها العيش في القدس لضمان الاحتفاظ بالهوية الإسرائيلية. 
يشار الى انه لا توجد إحصائية واضحة لعدد الأزواج الفلسطينيين المتضررين من هذه القوانين، مثل رامي واليانا، ولكن بعض تقارير منظمات حقوق الإنسان تقول إنها تتجاوز عشرات الآلاف. 
وترجع جذور المشكلة الى عام سبعة وستين عندما احتلت اسرائيل الضفة الغربية، وقامت بمنح سكان مدينة القدس أوراقا ثبوتية إسرائيلية، ومنحت باقي سكان الضفة الغربية أوراقا ثبوتية تابعة للإدارة المدنية الإسرائيلية، وبعد ذلك حصلوا على هوية السلطة الفلسطينية. ويبلغ عدد سكان مدينة القدس ربع مليون نسمة، محاصرين بجدار عازل وحواجز عسكرية إسرائيلية، وبالتالي فقد تم عزل المدينة، ليس فقط جغرافيا بل أيضا اجتماعيا. 
الزفاف مشكلة! 
كانت إليانا كغيرها من العرائس تحلم بزفة العروس الفلسطينية ولكن الحواجز كانت العائق، حيث لم يحضر رامي وأهله كما تجري العادة لاصطحاب عروسه. وتعلق اليانا على ذلك بحسرة وتقول "لصعوبة الحواجز لم يأت أهل رامي لزفة العرس وقد تأثرت، فكل البنات يحلمن بزفة العرس." 





 في النهاية، تم الزواج رغم كل الصعاب


ويقول رامي ان ما حدث في يوم زفافه كان غريبا، حيث لم يحضر العديد من أقارب إليانا إلى الحفلة لان العديد منهم كانوا متخوفين من الحواجز الإسرائيلية المزدحمة، والتي قد تغلق دون سابق إنذار وترك ذلك أثرا سلبيا عليه وعلى عروسه. 
وبعد انتهاء ليلة الزفاف بدأ مشوار شهر العسل الذي لم يكن سهلا أيضا، حيث كان على الاثنين أن يفترقا عند السفر. فأهل القدس يمرون من معبر مختلف عن معبر أهل الضفة الغربية بالرغم من أنهم جميعا يمرون فوق جسر الملك حسين المؤدي إلى الأردن. رامي غادر البيت بعد ليلة الزفاف في الرابعة صباحا وإليانا في الساعة السابعة، والتقيا على الجانب الأردني عصرا. 
وتعلق إليانا عن حزنها لهذا الافتراق المؤقت بالقول "في الصباح قلت لرامي لننس السفر، لا أريد أن نفترق، فذلك صعب". وشعرت بضيق في نفسي للافتراق عن رامي و هو اليوم الأول لزواجنا, لكن رامي شجعني وسافرنا". 
ومشاكل ايضا في المستقبل 
العروسان رامي وإليانا سيواجهان مشكلة كبيرة بعد سنوات، خاصة إذا ما رزقا بأطفال، اذ سيحصلون على هوية فلسطينية و بالتالي ستمنعهم السلطات الإسرائيلية من دخول القدس. 
وتشرح إليانا المشكلة فتقول "يجب أن أعيش في القدس، ولكن الآن سوف أنتقل إلى رام الله. وعندما نرزق بأطفال أن شاء الله فسيحصلون على هوية فلسطينية ولن يستطيعوا زيارة الجد والجدة وبقية الأهل في القدس, إنها لمأساة". 
يزور رامي القدس وعائلة زوجته مرة كل شهرين، والسبب يعود إلى أنه بحاجة الى أن يتخطى الحواجز ويمشي بطرق جبلية وعرة ليصل إليهم وكذلك يخاف من أن يتم اعتقاله. وعلى سبيل المثال في أحد المرات، وإثناء أيام الخطبة، استعد رامي للذهاب إلى عرس أحد أقارب إليانا، ولكن مر عبر طرق جبلية وعرة مما اثر على مظهره وبدا كعامل بناء وليس كخطيب وسيم، كما يقول. 
وقف تصاريح لم الشمل 
رامي وإليانا بحاجة الى ما يسمى لمٌ الشمل، أي أن يحصل رامي على هوية إسرائيلية. لكن الكنيست الإسرائيلي جمد منح تصاريح لمٌ الشمل ومنع ذلك بقانون صدر قبل عامين. ولتسجيل زواجها، يتوجب على إليانا الذهاب إلى مكاتب وزارة الداخلية الإسرائيلية التي يعمل فيها خمسة إلى ستة موظفين لخدمة ربع مليون شخص. 
واعتاد المقدسيون على الاصطفاف أمام هذه المكاتب في طوابير منذ ساعات الليل ليحصلوا على دورهم في الصباح، وقد لا تسنح لهم الفرصة بالدخول للمكاتب، وبالتالي عليهم العودة في اليوم التالي ليكرروا العملية. 
ويعبر رامي عن أسفه لأن زوجته هي التي عليها أن تصطف ساعات طويلة، وكان يفضل أن يقوم هو بذلك، لكنه ممنوع أصلا من الوصول إلى القدس. 
وتؤكد إليانا أن كل ذلك يؤثر على الزواج في مدينة القدس وعلى عملية اختيار شريك المستقبل، وتضيف "البنات في القدس يفكرن كثيرا قبل الموافقة على الزواج من شاب يسكن في الضفة الغربية. أعرف بنات تقدم لهن خطاب كثيرون، ولكن رفضن لأنهن يفكرن بالمستقبل. وكذلك الشاب المقدسي، فانه لا يريد الزواج من فتاة من الضفة الغربية لا تستطيع أن تسكن معه في القدس". 
رامي وإليانا يحبان مشاهدة شريط فيديو العرس كلما حضر إلى بيتهم ضيف، فلا هو قادر أن يذهب إلى القدس ولا هي قادرة أن تتركه. وحتى أطفالهم في المستقبل لن يزوروا الجد والجدة في القدس. 
وتعلق إليانا قائلة "إسرائيل هي التي تقرر من وأين نتزوج. فحتى أبسط قرارات الإنسان تريد إسرائيل أن تفرض فيها رأيها بالقوة, وكل ذلك يؤثر سلبا على الحب".


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*الملايين يريدون الزواج لكن لا يستطيعونه*






عندما تم تكليفي بمهمة إعداد سلسلة من التقارير عن الزواج في العالم العربي بدءا بمصر بالاشتراك مع فريق من الخدمة العالمية ببي بي سي اعتقدت أن مهمتي ستكون سهلة ولا ريب. 
وسبب هذا الاعتقاد هو أنني مصرية وأننى لم أغادر مصر للعيش في لندن إلا منذ سنوات قليلة. لكنني وجدت أن الأمر ليس بهذه السهولة. فالتغيرات الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية التي يشهدها المجتمع المصري كثيرة ومتلاحقة. 
قررت أن أرصد أبزر الظواهر المتعلقة بالزواج خلال الفترة الزمنية المحدودة التي استغرقتها المهمة وهي خمسة أيام فقط. 






*أي فتاة تحترم نفسها، لا ترغب في التسرع بالارتباط بشخص مشاعرها تجاهها لم تصل لحد التعلق الكافي الذي يبني حياة زوجية*






إقبال بركة - كاتبة صحفية


هالني أن أجد معدلات عدم المتزوجين ترتفع بشكل كبير، فطبقاً لآخر إحصائية صادرة عن الجهاز المركزي للتعبئة والإحصاء في مصر، هناك ما يقرب من تسعة ملايين شاب وفتاة تزيد أعمارهم على خمسة وثلاثين عاماً لم يتزوجوا. 
وقد وصل عدد الإناث إلى ثلاثة ملايين و962 ألفاً والباقي من الذكور. وربما يعني هذا بلغة الأرقام أن أكثر من 66% من الشباب في مصر لا يستطيعون إلى الزواج سبيلاً. 
"بيني وبين مطالب أبيها" 
خلال لقاءاتي بالعديد من الشباب، أرجع أغلبهم السبب في تأخر سن الزواج في مصر حالياً إلى العوامل الاقتصادية، فالبطالة تحول دون حصول الشاب على فرصة عمل تدر عليه دخلاً ثابتاً يمكنه من توفير مسكن مناسب وتحمل أعباء الزواج الأخرى. 





أعداد غير المتزوجين في مصر 
9 ملايين شاب وفتاة تزيد أعمارهم على 35 عاماً لم يتزوجوا
ثلاثة ملايين و962 ألفاً والباقي من الذكور
66% من الشباب المصري ربما لا يستطيعون الزواج

الأرقام تقريبية وصادرة من الجهاز المركزي للتعبية والإحصاء، مصر


ومن بين الشباب الذين لم يتمكنوا من الزواج بسبب العامل الاقتصادي محمد- 38 سنة- الذي أخبرني أنه كان على علاقة عاطفية بفتاة لكنه لم يستطع الزواج منها بسبب المطالب المادية المبالغ فيها من جانب أسرتها... 
قال محمد "خيرتها بيني وبين مطالب أبيها، فاختارت أباها." وقال محمد إن الفتاة تزوجت بآخر بينما هو يتردد الآن في أن يتقدم للزواج من أي فتاة خشية الرفض بسبب إمكانياته المادية المحدودة". 
شاب آخر عمره 28 سنة تحدث إلى فقال إنه خطب فتاة منذ أكثر من ثلاث سنوات ولا يستطيع حتى الآن إتمام الأمر بسبب الحالة الاقتصادية، فهو يعمل في متجر لبيع الألبان وظروف العمل راكدة، لذا فهو يائس ولا يتوقع أي انفراجة قريبة. "ولا حتى بعد مليون سنة"- على حد تعبيره. 
الكاتبة الصحفية إقبال بركة ترى أن هناك عاملا نفسيا تسبب في زيادة معدلات عدم الزواج ومرجعه هو الخوف من فشل الزيجات بالنظر إلى ارتفاع معدلات الطلاق بين المتزوجين حديثاً. وتقول "إن أي فتاة عاقلة تحترم نفسها، لا ترغب في التسرع بالارتباط بشخص مشاعرها تجاهها لم تصل لحد التعلق الكافي الذي يبني حياة زوجية سعيدة". 
"دائرة العنوسة" 
سالي واحدة من بين ثلاث فتيات خريجات الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة تحاورت معهن فقالت لي إنها تكره التعقيدات في تقاليد الزواج في مصر وغياب ثقافة المشاركة بين المتزوجين فالجميع يرغب في أن يبدأ العيش بمستوى يفوق القدرات المادية. 
صديقتها سارة انتقدت الصيحة السائدة بين الفتيات في أوائل العشرينات اللاتي يتزوجن ممن يكبروهن في العمر بسنوات كثيرة خشية أن يفوتهن الزواج إذا ضاعت سنوات عمرهن في انتظار شاب يكافح من أجل مستقبله. 
وفي حديثي مع سيدة نجحت أخيراً في العثور على عريس لابنتها، أخبرتني أن الفتيات على عهدها كن يتزوجن في سن مبكرة أما الآن فهناك الكثيرات لا يجدن أزواجاً نظراً لأن الشباب لا يجدون عملاً ولا يقبلون على الزواج. 
وأضافت أنها لاحظت انتشار قبول الفتيات بالزواج من رجل متزوج بأكثر من سيدة للخروج من "دائرة العنوسة". 
وبين تفشي البطالة وأزمة الإسكان والتكاليف الباهظة للزواج، يحاول الشباب المصري أن يتجاوز العقبات التي تحول بينه وبين تحقيق أبسط حقوقه في الحياة وهو إقامة حياة زوجية مستقرة.


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*الاردن: حفلات الزواج الجماعي هي الحل*






 اقبال على الزفاف الجماعي لمواجهة مشكلة ارتفاع تكاليف الزواج


تلقي الأوضاع الاقتصادية بظلالها على الأسرة الأردنية، فمع ارتفاع تكاليف المعيشة وتغير أنماط الحياة ارتفعت معدلات العنوسة والعزوبة، كما ارتفعت عتبة سن الزواج. 
لذا تقيم جمعية العفاف الخيرية، وهي جمعية إسلامية خيرية، أعراسا جماعية سنويا لمساعدة الشباب على الإرتباط. وتساند جمعيات ومؤسسات أهلية اخرى في تمويل حفلات الزفاف الجماعي على الطريقة الإسلامية. 
وبدأ أول عرس جماعي عام 1995 بأربعة أزواج، ثم تضاعف العدد سنويا ليصل إلى 146 عريسا وعروسا في حفل العام الماضي. 
ويؤكد مدير الجمعية مفيد سرحان أن "الأسباب الاقتصادية تشكل أكبر عائق أمام إقبال الشباب على الزواج لا سيما الفئات المتعلمة منهم". ويرجع سرحان ارتفاع معدلات العنوسة والعزوبية إلى عوامل اقتصادية واجتماعية بما في ذلك البطالة التي تخطت 14 % من القوى العاملة، وارتفاع تكاليف المعيشة. 
وتشير دراسة حديثة إلى انخفاض عقود الزواج من عشرة لكل ألف مواطن عام 1993 عام 1993 إلى 8 كل ألف عام 1996. 
ارتفاع سن الزواج





 جمعيات خيرية تساهم في تحمل تكاليف الزفاف الجماعي


بالمقياس نفسه ارتفعت نسبة العزاب من 38 % من الذكور عام 1979 إلى 49 % في العام الماضي فيما ارتفع معدل النساء خارج مؤسسة الزواج من 25 % إلى 40 % خلال الفترة نفسها. 
في ظل هذه المعادلة يهرب الشباب، لاسيما الجامعيون، إلى الزواج العرفي، على ما يقول مفيد سرحان. 
الصحافية جمانة مصطفى أجرت مسحا محدودا بين طلاب أربع جامعات حول الزواج العرفي. ووجد الاستفتاء بين 100 طالب وطالبة أن 2،4 منهم فقط يلجأون للزواج العرفي. 
ولاحظت الدراسة ارتفاع عتبة زواج الذكور من 26 عاما سنة 1979 إلى ثلاثين عاما مؤخرا بينما ارتفع معدل عمر الإناث من واحد وعشرين إلى 27 عاما في الفترة نفسها. 
على أن إيمان فارس لها رأي انتقادي في تحديد عتبة الزواج، إذ تؤكد أنها تعارض تحديد معدل سن الزواج بسبب اختلاف أنماط الحياة ووصل المرأة مراحل تعليم متقدمة. 
جمانة مصطفى تتحدث في نفس الإطار. وهي تقول إن "تحديد سن الزواج أمر اختياري لا يتحدد بعمر معين"، بخلاف المحددات السابقة التي كانت تعتبر ابنة الـ 14 ناضجة للزواج وابن السادسة عشرة قادرا على تأسيس أسرة". 
وتشير البيانات الإحصائية إلى أن 75% من عدد الأردنيين الباحثين عن عمل تقل أعمارهم عن 30 عاما. 
وصفي خوشمان في الخامسة والعشرين من عمره يؤكد أنه غير قادر على تأسيس أسرة "بسبب جنون الأسعار وانخفاض الدخل". وبالتالي أرجأ وصفي، وحيد أمه، مشروع الارتباط عشر سنين على الأقل. 
ارتفاع تكاليف المعيشة بواقع الثلث خلال العقد الماضي تزاوج مع دخول أنماط حياة جديدة مبنية على الأجهزة العصرية في تفاقم مشكلة العنوسة والعزوبية. 
وأظهرت الدراسة أن ارتفاع المستوى التعليمي ساهم في تأخير سن الزواج، لا سيما بالنسبة للفتيات. 
في الخندق الآخر من الزواج الجماعي التقشفي، ثمّة أعراس من وحي ألف ليلة وليلة يصرف عليها الأثرياء ملايين الدنانير في بلد شحيح الموارد يشهد اتساعا في الفجوة بين الكادحين والأثرياء. 
واقترحت الدراسة تجاوز البذخ في الأعراس التي يترتب عليها كلفة مالية مرتفعة، ودعوة الميسورين لتقديم نماذج وطنية كأن يتبرعوا بتكاليف حفل الزفاف إلى الشباب الذين يحول فقرهم دون بناء أسرة وذلك بالتنسيق مع جمعية العفاف الخيرية.


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*الزواج على الطريقة الإسلامية في المغرب*








 عروس مغربية تتزين لزفافها 


للزواج في المغرب عادات وتقاليد تختلف من مدينة إلى أخرى، ومن منطقة إلى أخرى، ابتداء من اللقاء الأول، ومرورا بترتيبات الخِطبة، وانتهاء بحفل الزفاف. 
يعرف حفل الزواج في المغرب طقوسا احتفالية متنوعة تختزل قيم المجتمع المغربي ومكوناته، وتعكس حضارته التي هي مزيج من الحضارات العربية والأمازيغية والإفريقية والأندلسية. 
وضمن مكونات المجتمع المغربي، اختارت مجموعة ألا تساير مجموعة العادات التي تتنافى، حسب رأيها، مع الشريعة الإسلامية، أو تشكل في نظرها عبئا زائدا على المتزوجين. 
هذه الفئة هي فئة الإسلاميين الذين يحتفلون بطريقتهم الخاصة، علما أن المجتمع المغربي يدين كله بالإسلام، ولا توجد ضمنه إلا طائفة يهودية صغيرة. 
للنساء فقط 
وعن طريقة الزفاف لدى الإسلاميات المغربيات تتذكر احدى المواطنات، بشرى المرابط، يوم زفافها وتقول: "في حفل زفافي الذي أقمته، كان هناك احتفال بالزواج، لكنه كان احتفالا نسائيا محضا، وكان الرجال فيه معزولين لوحدهم في جناح، والنساء لوحدهن، وفي اللحظة التي كان على العروس أن تتزين وأن تظهر في إطار التقاليد المغربية ظهرت. كانت هناك أناشيد، ولكنها من فرقة نسائية، والتصوير تم على يد امرأة مصورة فوتغرافية، وحتى خدمة الحضور كانت أيضا من طرف نساء فقط. 
ويظل اللقاء بين الخاطب والمخطوبة المحدد الأساسي لمسار علاقتهما، هذا اللقاء تختلف ظروفه من شخص لآخر، غير أن الشرط الذي يشترطه الاسلاميون هو انتفاء الخلوة، ومنهم من يختار أن يكون لقائه بالفتاة التي اختارها في بيت أسرة من الاصدقاء، وهو ما يسمونه باللقاء الشرعي. 
وحول هذا الموضوع يروي عبد القادر قطبي كيف التقى بزوجته للمرة الاولى فيقول "كان اللقاء في بيت الأخت، وكان بحضور محارمها. طرحنا الفكرة من جديد وكان ذلك إيجابيا، ونحن نحاول أن نتجاوز ونتفادى الخلوة لكي لا نسقط في ما حرم الله". 
وإذا كانت هذه الفئة من المغاربة تجمع على شرعية احتفال النساء من خلال الضرب على الدفوف وترديد الأناشيد، فإن هناك اختلاف في احتفال الرجال عن الطريقة المتعبة لدى النساء. 
ويصف محمد أفزاز ، وهو احد اعضاء فرقة للانشاد الديني، احتفال الرجال بقوله: " أتيت بمجموعة من حفظة القرآن، وكانت تلك الليلة مليئة بقراءته، وكان هناك درس حول الزفاف والعلاقة بين الزوج والزوجة في الشريعة الإسلامية". 
ورغم توجه أبناء الحركة الإسلامية المغربية نحو عدم التقيد ببعض العادات التي يرون ان بعضها مخالف للدين الإسلامي، والبعض الآخر مكلف ماديا، فإن منهم من يواجه بتشبث أهله أو أقارب العروس بتنظيم حفل الزفاف وفق تقاليد مدينته أو منطقته، ومن ثم لا يجد احدهم بدا من التفاوض مع عائلته كي يقدم عرسه بأقل تكلفة، ليبدأ حياته الزوجية.


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*الزواج في تونس: ورود و"رومانطيقية"*






 تقاليد جميلة للزواج في تونس

"صالحة أصبحت صبية وخطابها بالماية": صالحة اصبحت صبية والمرشحون لخطبتها مائة، كما جاء في الأغنية الشعبية التونسية لفاطمة بوساحة، التي تردد في حفلات الزفاف في كل مكان، ولاسيما بعد انتشار موضة ترويج أشرطة موسيقى الرومانسية التقليدية وتزايد شعبية نجومها ونجماتها. 
في هذا النوع من الأغنيات العاطفية القديمة الجديدة تغن عادة بمفاتن الحبيب والحبيبة، وبصيانة الشرف كشرط للخطوبة وبالورد الذي على وجنتي المخطوبة. 
سر تعلق العرسان بالورد وحول سر تعلق العرسان والعرائس في تونس بالورد في غزلهم، وتبادل الورود بمناسبة حفلات الخطوبة والزفاف،يقول عيسى البكوش رئيس المهرجان السنوي لعيد الورد للبي بي سي: "الوردة رمز، رمز للحب والجمال، جمال الخلق والخلق، ولأن من كان في قلبه وردة، لا يمكن أن يخرج من فمه إلا العطر". 





 نقوش خاصة من الحناء للعروس التونسية

واعتبر رئيس عيد الورد أن تغني التوانسة بالورد والياسمين والفل ظاهرة قديمة، ويستحضر أبياتا للشاعر ابن هانئ القيرواني يقول فيها: 
"لو وضعت الورد على خدها.. لما عرف الورد من الورد 
قل لمن يعجبها يحسنها .. اقرأ عليها سورة الحمد" 
ورغم اقبال الجيل الجديد من الفتيات والفتيان الرومانسيين المقبلين علىالزواج على الأغاني الرومانسية الغربية، فإن أبناء هذا الجيل من المخطوبين من بين عشاق الجولات المنفردة على ضفاف مياه البحر وبين جبال تونس الخضراء، أصبحوا أميل الى بعض أغنيات النجمات الشابات في التلفزيون مثل الفنانة صوفية صادق التي انخرطت بدورها في أداء الاغنيات الشعبية التي تتغنى بالحبيب اللي يهبل أي "يجنن" كما تقول في احدى أغانيها. 





 لحظات سعيدة: التوقيع على عقد الزواج

لكن ماسر رومانطيقية شباب تونس، ولاسيما المقبلين منهم على الزواج ؟ 
الشاعرالسويلمي بوجمعة اصيل من الجنوب التونسي يعتقد أن ذلك يعود إلى ان الشاب التونسي حساس وصاحب حس مرهف ويقدم تفسيرا لا يخلو من الطرافة، حيث يقول: " الشاب التونسي حساس، لأنه كثيرا ما يكون تنقل من أقصى الجنوب التونس حيث الصحراء والأفاعي إلى أقصى الشمال حيث الجبال الخضراء والثلوج: أي أنه حساس للتناقضات وللتباين بين الجمال والقبح، بين القساوة والحياة الحلوة الهادئة". 
رومانطيقية الشباب التونسي لكن الشاعرة الشابة آمال موسى تعتبر أن رومانطيقية شباب تونس تعكس لحظات "صفاء وحنين الى ايقاع يختلف عن بعض القيم الثقافية السائدة اليوم". 





 الاحتفالات التقليدية لها جاذبية خاصة

بين هذا التداخل بين انفتاح شباب تونس وفتياته بصفة لا مشروطة أحيانا على ثقافة الغرب وعلى مقاييسه عند اختيار الزوج او الزوجة، والحنين لفناني العتيق، يعود الأحبة والعشاق الى ترديد أغنيات رموز التمرد على القيم القديمة منذ عشرات السنين مثل الفنانة "صليحة" التي عرفت قبل قرن بأغانيها الكثيرة عن الوفاء للحبيب واستحالة التخلي عنه مهما كان موقف الآباء والمجتمع.


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*فرق الزواج الاسلامية* 

الزفة والرقص والموسيقى الصاخبة هي من أهم مظاهر الاحتفال التي تحرص العائلات المصرية على اختلاف طبقاتها الاجتماعية على وجودها في حفلات الزفاف. 
إلا أن هناك أنواعاً أخرى من حفلات الزفاف بدأت أول ما بدأت في مصر منذ خمسة عشر عاماً وهي حفلات الزواج الإسلامية التي تحييها فرق خاصة تستعيض عن الزفة والموسيقى الصاخبة والالآت الموسيقية بنقر الدفوف وغناء الأناشيد الإسلامية. 





الدكتور محمد النجار مدير فرقة بسمة الأندلس وهي فرقة لإحياء حفلات الزفاف الإسلامية يقول" هذه الفرق يعود ظهورها إلى أواخر الثمانينيات وأوائل التسعينيات، وكانت الفرقة آنذاك تتكون من فردين إلى ثلاثة أفراد، اثنان منهما يمسكان بالدفوف والثالث يقوم بغناء أناشيد يقوم بتأليفها وتلحينها بنفسه. 
وكان عمل الفرقة يقتصر في أول الأمر على إحياء الأفراح الشعبية التي تقام في بعض الساحات أو الشوراع بالقرب من منزل العروس." 
سبب ظهور الفرق الفنية الإسلامية






*سنة الرسول في مسألة الزواج هي النقر على الدفوف*






منال - فتاة مصرية


ويقول النجار إن ظهور هذه الفرق الإسلامية جاء استجابة لرغبة بعض الأسر الملتزمة دينياً إلى الاحتفال بزواج أبنائها بعيداً عن المظاهر الصاخبة التي يرون أنها تتعارض مع تعاليم الإسلام. 
الفكرة نفسها أكدتها لي منال وهي فتاة منقبة التقيت بها لأسألها عن رأيها فأخبرتني أنها تؤيد الفصل بين السيدات والرجال في حفلات الزفاف وأن سنة الرسول في مسألة الزواج هي النقر على الدفوف وإنشاد بعض الأناشيد الدينية. أضافت منال أنها لا تستطيع الآن المشاركة في أي حفلات صاخبة وما شابهها من أعمال- قد تغضب الله- على حد قولها. 
الإقبال على حفلات الزفاف الإسلامية- والحديث لا يزال على لسان الدكتور محمد النجار- يتزايد يوماًُ بعد يوم بين كافة طبقات المجتمع حتى الأثرياء، الأمر الذي دعا الفرق الإسلامية إلى إحداث نوع من التجديد في شكلها من حيث زيادة عدد أعضائها إلى ما يقرب من خمسة عشر شخصاً، يعزفون على آلات إيقاعية متنوعة. أما الألحان فقد أصبحت تصاغ بشكل أكثر احترافاً وكذلك الكلمات يتم اختيارها بعناية بحيث تصبح قريبة إلى كافة قلوب الناس. 






*عدد الفرق الإسلامية في مصر حالياً يتراوح ما بين ثلاثين إلى أربعين فرقة*






د. محمد النجار - مدير فرقة بسمة الأندلس


وأضاف النجار أن من بين الفقرات التي تقدم في الحفل الآن فقرة فكاهية بهدف إضفاء البهجة على الحفلات والحيلولة دون تسلل الملل إلى نفوس المدعوين. وقال إن عدد الفرق الإسلامية في مصر حالياً يتراوح ما بين ثلاثين إلى أربعين فرقة تعمل في جميع أنحاء الجمهورية، عشر منها فقط هي الأكثر شهرة، لكن هذا العدد يعد قليلاً بالنسبة لتزايد الطلب على هذا النوع من الحفلات. 
وبالرغم من تزايد الإقبال على حفلات الزفاف الإسلامية فهناك فئات أخرى من الشعب لا ترضى بديلاً عن حفلات الزفاف التقليدية بما تتضمنه من مظاهر صاخبة.


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*السعودية تمنع إرغام النساء على الزواج*






 لم يكن بإمكان السعوديات الحصول على وثائق تعريف منفصلة حتى عام 2001


قال المفتي السعودي الشيخ عبد العزيز آل شيخ إن إرغام النساء على الزواج حرام وإن عقاب المسؤولين عليه السجن. 
ويعتقد أن تزويج النساء رغما عنهن هو من أهم عوامل ارتفاع نسبة الطلاق في البلاد. 
ويعتبر المنع انتصارا لحقوق النساء في العربية السعودية. 
غير إسلامي 
ويقول آل شيخ الذي يرأس مجلس العلماء إن "إرغام امرأة على تزوج رجل لا تريده ومنعها من تزوج من تختاره هو أمر محرم في الإسلام". 
ويضيف أن على الأب الذي يرغم بناته على الزواج أن يسجن، وألا يطلق سراحه حتى يغير رأيه. 
ويذكر أن النساء في السعودية مجبرات على ارتداء الحجاب ويمنعن من السفر لوحدهن والاختلاط برجال دون أقاربهن. 
ولا يحق للسعوديات التصويت أو العمل بمناصب في القطاع العام. 
كما لم يكن بإمكانهن الحصول على وثائق تعريف منفصلة حتى عام 2001، لكن بموافقة رجل من أقاربهن


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*حفل زواج جماعي في دمشق* 






 تساهم حفلات الزفاف الجماعي في مكافحة الكلفة العالية للزواج


شهد أكثر من 25 ألف شخص حفل زواج جماعي لـ 112 من الشباب والفتيات المسلمين والمسيحين في العاصمة السورية دمشق. 
ونظم الحفل منظمة خيرية حيث تكلف 29 ألف دولار واستهدف تشجيع الشباب على الزواج رغم كلفته الكبيرة. 
وأعرب الشاب السوري جان نشواتي البالغ من العمر 34 عاما عن سعادته وعروسه للمشاركة في هذا الحفل. 
وقال عريس آخر هو مصطفى عبد الرحمن البالغ من العمر 25 عاما إن حفلات الزواج الجماعي تساعد الشباب على أن يبدأ حياته الزوجية. 
وتلقى العرسان الجدد هديا عبارة عن أدوات كهربائية وأجهزة منزلية. 
وانتشرت ظاهرة الزواج الجماعي في سوريا التي ارتفعت فيها كلفة الزواج بدرجة كبيرة حيث وصل المتوسط إلى 20 ألف دولار أمريكي. 
كما شهدت مدينة أربيل في شمال العراق في الأسبوع الماضي حفل زواج جماعي مماثل.


----------



## thelife.pro (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: معوقات الزواج في الدول العربية*

*رحلات الحب والزواج للشباب العربي في بريطانيا*

إذا كان للندن كورنيش للعشاق والشباب لقضاء أوقات رومانسية فهو في الأغلب مجمع "وايتليز" للتسوق في منطقة "كوينزواي" في وسط العاصمة البريطانية، وهي منطقة لها شعبية كبيرة بين السياح والمقيمين، وخصوصا العرب. 





 مجمع وايتليز اشبه بكورنيش الشباب في لندن


كانت فكرة وليام وايتلي عندما افتتح المجمع قبل أكثر من مائة وخمسين عاما جذب جميع أصناف السلع والبشر ليكون متجره الأكبر في لندن. وبمرور الزمن توسع المتجر، وبعد ترميمه وافتتاحه في نهاية الثمانينيات بدأ يستقطب نحو ربع مليون زائر أسبوعيا، بينهم عدد كبير من العرب. 
رومانسية الزهور والعطور 
تجولت في المتجر فوجدته مثل بقية الكورنيشات له بائعة زهوره التي تعرف أذواق زبائنها جيدا. 





 دايانا تبيع الورود للمحبين


دايانا بائعة الزهور المكسيكية تقول إن بعض الفتيات والفتيان الرومانسيين العرب، الذين يقبلون على شراء الورود منها، لهم أذواق خاصة، فهم يحبون مثلا باقات الزهور الكبيرة ذات الألوان الصارخة. وتتراوح أسعار الأزهار التي يشتريها الشباب العرب من ثلاثة جنيهات إسترليني للوردة الواحدة إلى باقة بمئة جنيه. 
ومن الزهور تأتي العطور، وعلى مقربة من محل بيع الزهور التقيت بطارق، وهو شاب عراقي يبيع العطور، وحدثني عن آخر الصيحات في عالم العطور التي يفضلها الشباب العرب فقال: "النساء العربيات يشترين للخطيب أو للصديق، وأكثر العطور التي لها شعبية بين الشباب العرب وتصلح للعلاقات الرومانسية هي هوغو بوس أو شانيل أو عطر رومانس. ولا يشتري الشباب العربي عطورا غالية الثمن". 
اصوات الشباب 
وبعيدا عن مقومات الرومانسية التقليدية، عن ماذا يبحث الشباب العربي والمسلم في بريطانيا حقا في مواصفات شريك الحياة؟. تجولتُ في مجمع "وايتليز" لاستمع إلى آرائهم. 





 داني يريدها حلوة


التقيت بصفاء وهي طالبة صومالية كانت تشرب القهوة مع صديقتها. وتعتقد صفاء أن الشباب العربي والمسلم في لندن لديه ازدواج بالشخصية خصوصا عندما يقيم في الدول الغربية، وانه يسمح لنفسه ما لا يسمح به للفتاة من بلده. وأكدت أن أهم شيء تبحث عنه في شريك الحياة هو أن يكون "مسؤولا وأخلاقه حسنة". 
في الوقت الذي تبحث فيه صفاء عن الأخلاق في شريك حياتها، فأن داني، وهو شاب لبناني، له اولويات أخرى في شريكة حياته، وهو لا يتردد في الإفصاح عنها. 
يقول داني "بالنسبة لي من الضروري أن تكون الفتاة حلوة، لأن البنت التي أود أن ارتبط بها ارغب أن تنجب لي نسلا حلوا، وسأرافقها واراها طول عمري، وأقول لها صباح الخير من قلبي وتصبحي على خير من قلبي." لا مانع لدى داني من أن تكون البنت أجنبية أو مسلمة أو عربية، لكن المهم أن تكون حسب تعبيره "امرأة يجي رأسها على رأسي وبتحبني ..وبس". 
شباب عربي متعدد الثقافات 
وفي مناطق أخرى في العاصمة البريطانية، التي تعتبر من أكثر العواصم الأوربية تعددا في الثقافات والأعراق، التقيت بجيل جديد من الشباب العربي الذي اتيحت له الفرصة لكي يرى من نوافذ ثقافية وحضارية مختلفة. 





 نور تجمع بين ثقافات متعددة


التقيت بنور، وهي فتاة عربية تعمل في قسم التسويق والدعاية في إحدى المستشفيات، عرفتني بنفسها بهذا المزيج من الدول والثقافات: "أمي سورية من حلب وأبي مصري من القاهرة، ولدت في لندن، ودرست في مدرسة ليسيه فرانسيس شارل ديغول الفرنسية في لندن، وقبل ذلك كنت في مدرسة داخلية في سويسرا، ودرست الجامعة في أسبانيا وفي سويسرا، وعندي شهادة بكالوريوس باللغات والسياسة والاقتصاد وعندي ماجستير في القانون الدولي والسياسة الدولية والدراسات الدبلوماسية." 
وتضيف نور دولة أخرى لرحلة حياتها حين تعرفت، عبر صديقة لها في العمل، على فتى أحلامها زيد، وهو سويدي من اصل عراقي ومقيم في مدينة غوتنبرغ. 
نور حالفها الحظ وتعرفت على زيد. لكن حسن، الباحث العراقي في علم الجينات والبيولوجي في جامعة امبريال كوليدج، ما زال يبحث عن فتاته. يود حسن أن تكون فتاته عربية، ويشرح قائلا: "الفتاة العربية بشكل عام جميلة جدا. لكن الصعوبة هي أن يلاقي الشخص بنت عربية لديها الخليط، ما بين الشخصية الجذابة والشكل الجذاب بنفس الوقت." 





 الاب شفيق نجح في جمع شباب عربي


لكنه يقول أن التعارف مع الفتيات العربيات فيه نوع من الصعوبة بسبب عدم توفرهن في مجال عمله ونمط حياته عدا أحيانا في الحفلات والأعراس مع عائلته، لكنها تكون عادة لقاءات مدبرة و"خالية من العفوية". 
"الشيخ" أبونا شفيق 
البحث عن شريك الحياة عملية ليست سهلة داخل العالم العربي وتزداد صعوبتها في خارجه، الأمر الذي أكده لي العديد من الشباب والشابات في لندن، والبعض منهم يحتاج إلى مساعدة في عملية البحث، وهذا بالضبط ما يفعله شخص عربي سمعت عنه الكثير من أحاديثي مع الشباب في لندن، فمن هو؟ 
جورج ميكانيكي سيارات يقول: "‏يوجد في لندن خوري عند الكاثوليك، اسمه أبونا شفيق في الكنيسة اللبنانية يقوم بتنظيم حفلات للشباب والصبايا اللبنانيات. يدعوهم الى حفلات ومطاعم من اجل التعارف، ولا فرق عنده بين المسيحي والمسلم والدرزي. وحصلت حالات زواج آخرها قبل عدة اشهر". 





 سمر تعرفت على وسام من خلال الاصدقاء


أثار كلامه فضولي فبحثت عن شفيق أبو زيد، أو أبونا شفيق كما هو معروف في لندن، ووجدته في طريقه للمطار لقضاء عطلة الصيف في بلدته في جنوب لبنان. قال انه بدأ بهذه النشاطات منذ نهاية الثمانينيات في البداية لتسهيل التعارف بين الشبان العرب من اجل الزواج ثم تطور الأمر ليشمل تسهيل لقاءات عائلية في الأعياد والمناسبات. 
وأضاف "في البداية بدأت للشبييبة فقط، العزاب منهم، اجمعهم في سهرات بسيطة بدون ربح مطلقا، اذ يدفعون تكاليف الأكل والشرب فقط. و‏‏كانت الشروط من البداية هي أننا تجمع غير ديني، رغم كوني كاهنا. 
أي إنسان يستطيع المشاركة، تجمع عربي بشكل عام فيه اللبناني والسوري والمسلم والمسيحي وحتى أحيانا اللامبالين دينيا والمؤمنين كثيرا". 





 الهدف النهائي: حياة سعيدة مع شريك الحياة


أما سمر، الفتاة العراقية التي تعيش وتعمل في لندن، فلم تكن بحاجة إلى مساعدة أبونا شفيق، أو أبونا "الشيخ" شفيق كما قال عنه احد الشباب، للتعرف على خطيبها وسام، فقد تعرفت عليه مثل الكثير من الشباب العرب عبر الأقارب والأصدقاء. 
وحدثتني سمر عن "سهرة لا تنسى" وهي تشاهد شريط فيديو حفلة خطبتها التي جرت مؤخرا في فندق "دورجيستر" الفخم في لندن، أحياها مغنون وراقصة حتى الصباح. وأضافت "اعتبر نفسي محظوظة لأنني ووسام انسجمنا كما لو كنا نعرف بعضنا بعضا منذ زمن". 
وتبقى مسألة كيف وأين يلتقي الشاب او الشابة العربية بشريك الحياة في الغربة مشكلة للشباب ولذويهم، سواء كانت تتم عبر الاهل او الاصدقاء او الانترنت أو تأتي بالصدفة الخالصة. 
ويظل الجميع تواقاً لإيجاد شريك ينسجم معه وكأنه يعرفه منذ زمن بعيد، كما قالت سمر.


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2008)

* موضوع رائع

كم  انت تعبت فى اعداده وتنسيقه

شكرا

يسوع معاك
امين​*


----------



## amjad-ri (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا  لتعب محبتك

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## thelife.pro (5 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> *موضوع رائع​*
> 
> *كم انت تعبت فى اعداده وتنسيقه*​
> *شكرا*​
> ...


 

شكرا لمرورك اخي العزيز 

التعب كله يهون 
لما بنشوف ان الموضوع قدم الافادة للأعضاء والزوار 


الرب يباركك


----------



## thelife.pro (5 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا لتعب محبتك​
> 
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 

شكرا لمرورك 

الرب يباركك وينور حياتك


----------

